# Payslips as proof for Canada PR



## sunnysafe37 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, 

1. Do we need payslips as proof of employment for Canada PR. I do not have first payslips for my earlier organizations. 
I have form 16s and Service Certificates and Exit Letters?

2. Do we need to Notarized the affidavits from colleagues from our previous organizations? (since my orgs do not provide a letter of roles and responsibilities)

Thanks
Sunny


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What is a “Form 16”?


----------



## rajdevops (Jan 20, 2019)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What is a “Form 16”?


Mate *Form 16* in India is provided by employers to salaried individuals in the India. It contains all the information required by the employee at the time of filing his/her income tax returns with the I-T(income tax) Department of India. 
So its a authentic document which is standard in India considering annual payout to employees. 
For more details :https://www.coverfox.com/personal-finance/tax/form-16/


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajdevops said:


> Mate *Form 16* in India is provided by employers to salaried individuals in the India. It contains all the information required by the employee at the time of filing his/her income tax returns with the I-T(income tax) Department of India.
> So its a authentic document which is standard in India considering annual payout to employees.
> For more details :https://www.coverfox.com/personal-finance/tax/form-16/



Did you bother checking the GoC website to see what they accept? That Form 16 could well be completely meaningless here in Canada.


----------

